# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'is week?

## Nwicker60

John O'Groat Journal headlines for March 22, 2013
A CALL was made yesterday for Network Rail to have staff at unmanned level crossings in Caithness when warning lights are switched off, due to maintenance or other work.  It came from former local Highland councillor David Flear after what Network Rail described as "a planned outage" led to a problem for two pensioners at the Watten level crossing.

THE two sculptures chosen for the £100,000 upgrade of the existing visitor facilities at Dunnet, have met with a mixed reaction from locals.  A mixed-media whale design has been selected for the Dunnet Bay location while a three metre, high steel, sculpture based on a radar screen, is the choice for Dunnet Head. 

THE number of staff employed by Scottish and Southern Energy in Wick, is likely to double in the next couple of years.  It follows the award of a £200 million contract to deliver new electricity sub-stations in the far north.  The work, which will also cover Sutherland, is part of a £600 million investment programme to upgrade the network.

FIREFIGHTERS in John  O' Groats are celebrating having a base they can finally call their own.  The official wraps were taken off their new purpose-built station in the village, on Tuesday evening by a top-brass contingent from the soon-to-be disbanded Highlands and Islands Fire Board.  The retained unit has operated on an itinerant basis, since it started up in 1984 in the wake of concern about a lack of local cover following a house fire in Huna.

A TOUCH of magic was brought to the county this week with the launch of the 11th Caithness International Science Festival.  Primary school children were jostling for the chance to become volunteers in the various displays held during its opening at PUlteneytown Academy on Tuesday evening.   Welcoming everyone, chairman of the organising committee, Professor Iain Baikie said "Nearly 2000 pupils will participate in our festival and we strive to give primary pupils at least two or three science activities each."

----------

